

Apple Putting The Squeeze On iPhone Developers - gabrielleydon
http://kotaku.com/5181471/apple-putting-the-squeeze-on-iphone-developers

======
briansmith
The sad thing is that this is still actually one of the better contracts for
mobile app distribution.

~~~
jamesbritt
No contract at all is needed to distribute Android apps.

~~~
briansmith
No contract is needed for most platforms. However, most sales come from
distributors that run on-device or online stores, and they all require a
contract.

Look at Handango's terms to see how bad it can get.

------
icey
Any proof beyond the "A friend of a friend" rumor mill excretion?

------
cubicle67
This is absolute BS; nothing more than a nasty rumour. Please don't post this
crap here.

~~~
anatoli
Actually it's right there in the contract... although I'm no legal
professional, so I could be misunderstanding it.

~~~
cubicle67
To clarify

There's three 'it's in the story. The first is that Apple will start offering
90 day refunds, the second is that devs will have to sign a new contract by
the end of the week and the third is that devs will have to pay back Apple
100% of the purchase price of any apps returned (meaning that for every refund
the dev makes a 30% loss)

My take - for what it's worth

1\. The 90 day refund story is rubbish and demonstrates a complete
misunderstanding of the AppStore and what it is. There's very few apps here
_intended_ to last more than 90 days. They're disposable, especially the
games. You pay $1 and get half an hour's entertainment.

2\. There is a new contract, but it states nothing of this 90 day return
policy

3\. As quoted by gcheong below, it seems there is provision for Apple to claim
money back from a dev in the case where they offer a refund, however (as also
noted by icey) I think this is more of a CYA clause.

In short, the article is nothing more than flamebait, which it seems I've
fallen for :P

~~~
gcheong
The article is a bit inflammatory as it does not give much detail. Here is the
entire section 6.3 which mentions the 90 refund policy:

"6.3 In the event that Apple receives any notice or claim from any end-user
that: (i) the end-user wishes to cancel its license to any of the Licensed
Applications within ninety (90) days of the date of download of that Licensed
Application by that end-user; or (ii) a Licensed Application fails to conform
to Your specifications or Your product warranty or the requirements of any
applicable law, Apple may refund to the end-user the full amount of the price
paid by the end-user for that Licensed Application. In the event that Apple
refunds any such price to an end-user, You shall reimburse, or grant Apple a
credit for, an amount equal to the price for that Licensed Application. Apple
will have the right to retain its commission on the sale of that Licensed
Application, notwithstanding the refund of the price to the end- user."

You can see a copy of the full agreement in this techcrunch article (also
posted to HN):

<http://tinyurl.com/c6szk2>

